# Just deposited my SA week w/RCI and it is..



## philemer (Oct 25, 2006)

..trading very well.

History-I deposited my first (2005) Tenbury week (Peak time) with RCI and it was an average trader, like many were 2-3 yrs. ago. To get the exchanges I wanted I decided to deposit my 2006 & 2007 wks. with an Independent Exchange co. That has worked out fine. But because of Black Sunday I wanted to see how my Peak summer week would trade now w/RCI. So on Mon. I prepaid my 2008 levy and the week was in my RCI acct. this AM. I have run multiple trade tests against one of my 'tiger' traders (UT ski week) and the Tenbury unit is seeing almost all the same weeks. Sometimes the SA wk. sees one or two more and sometimes the UT ski wk. sees a couple more. Pretty 'even steven' I'd say. Conclusion--I'm one of the fortunate people that has a week at a resort that seems to have increased in trade power since BS. 

So if you are considering purchasing a SA week you should look at Tenbury. I don't know how a White or Blue week would trade, maybe not quite as well but who knows. There have a number of other posts on this forum that indicate folks have gotten increased trade power since BS so I wanted to add my experience to the list. 

Hopefully someone will find this useful.

Phil


----------



## Jolson (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tenbury*

Hi Phil,
I own a Tenbury week (red according to RCI's calendar) and I did deposit my 2007 week with RCI back in Mar'06.  I did see an improvement from my 2006 week deposit which was pre-Black Sunday compared to my 2007 post Black Sunday deposit.  It definitely trades much better.  I also own a week at Mt Amanzi and have definitely seen that go the other way as far as trading goes.

If you don't mind me asking, who did you contact at Tenbury to get your 2008 mf's paid?  I'd like to see if I can get my mf's paid since the exchange rate seems to be more favorable right now.  

Thanks.


----------



## philemer (Oct 25, 2006)

Jolson said:
			
		

> Hi Phil,
> I own a Tenbury week (red according to RCI's calendar) and I did deposit my 2007 week with RCI back in Mar'06.  I did see an improvement from my 2006 week deposit which was pre-Black Sunday compared to my 2007 post Black Sunday deposit.  It definitely trades much better.  I also own a week at Mt Amanzi and have definitely seen that go the other way as far as trading goes.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, who did you contact at Tenbury to get your 2008 mf's paid?  I'd like to see if I can get my mf's paid since the exchange rate seems to be more favorable right now.
> ...



Jeff,
Just contact June Duncan at juned@firstresorts.co.za.  Mail her your unit # & week # and all info from your credit card. Also the three # code on the back. After she confirmed my pymt. I wrote Marli Dorfling, RCI SA, at mdorfling@rci.co.za to ask her to assist in getting my week deposited with RCI USA. She got it done in a day and a half. 

Good to hear your post BS week is trading better.
Phil


----------



## Jolson (Oct 25, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thanks Phil.  Very helpful information that I'll follow through with this week.  Seems like it always was a struggle to contact someone to get the mf's paid and then spacebanked with RCI.


----------



## Avery (Oct 25, 2006)

I also just paid my Peninsula MFs since the exchange rate was so favorable. My 2 bedroom peak week has been trading like a tiger, I have no complaints (other than the fact that I can't seem to keep a week in my account for more than a few days without booking something).


----------



## beachsands (Oct 30, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> I also just paid my Peninsula MFs since the exchange rate was so favorable.




What is the SA exchange rate these days?



Joel


----------



## Karen G (Oct 30, 2006)

xe.com  Universal Currency Converter ® Results  
Live mid-market rates as of 2006.10.30 21:18:28 UTC. 

100.00 USD United States Dollars  = 749.355 ZAR South Africa Rand 

1 USD = 7.49355 ZAR   1 ZAR = 0.133448 USD


----------

